
Think Google Docs, Hangouts and G Suite Don’t Work with Firefox? Think Again - wffurr
https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/google-docs-works-with-firefox/
======
warpech
Printing in Google Docs is only possible through downloading a PDF file. I
believe this is by Google's choice and not a Firefox limitation. It is a
little bit annoying, but doesn't stop me from using Firefox.

In detail, pressing CTRL/CMD+P:

\- in Firefox, brings a Google Cloud Print popup with an option to download a
PDF

\- in Chrome, brings a regular system print modal

